# Inventario tienda de electronica



## jose.gamboa1 (May 29, 2009)

Que tal buen dia a todos los interesados en el tema, el tema como ven abarca lo que es un invetario de tienda de electronica, muchos se preguntaran COMO ASI INVENTARIO? bueno pues la situacion es la siguiente.

Estudio Ingenieria Electronica, actualmente curso mi 6 semestre de 10, actualemnte tengo trabajo, pero con el pasar del tiempo e podido notar una gran problematica. No hay donde comprar componentes para proyectos de elctronica en horas inhabiles. Es decir por ejemplo mi universidad el 90% de los estudiantes de Ing. electrica y electronica trabajan algunos con un trabajo medio tiempo otros con trabajo de tiempo completo y estudian en la noche y algunos hasta trabajan sabados, lo cual conlleva a la pregunta ¿ Donde y a que hora compran estas personas (inluidas yo) su componentes electronicos?, en mi caso, sufro estando muy temprano en las electronicas y llegando un poco tarde al trabajo  o llegando tarde a clase o me quedo sin componenestes y no solo es en mi caso sino el de varios de mis compañeros. (casi todos)

Entonces se me ocurrio la siguiente idea, MI PROPIO NEGOCIO, tengo quien me haga la inversion monetaria (un conecte no es por q yo tenga tanto dinero) haciendo el estudio de mercadeo no solo en mi universidad sino en todas las universidades de la ciudad funcionaria una electronica posiblemnte 24 horas o con otro horario mas accesible para las personas que hacen poryectos y trabajan abrir domingo (yo no trabajo domingos de que mi poryecto se cumpla trabajare domingos). Bueno entonces es aqui donde queria solicitar ayuda.

Lo que mas se me dificulta es concer el inventario que actualmente manejan las electronicas pues en mi poca experiencia de estudiante de electronica e manejado los componentes mas basicos y sencillos, push buttons, displays, diodos, leds, resistencias, capacitores, etc, ni e llegado a utilizar pics...bueno uds sabran a que me refiero con lo mas basico. Todo este tema conlleva a mi pregunta la cual agradeceria que se discutiera, muchismas gracias por su apoyo


----------



## luisgrillo (May 29, 2009)

Lo mas facil seria llegar a una tienda de electronica y pedir una copia de el inventario de ellos, no creo que no te dejen sacarle una fotocopia.


----------



## jose.gamboa1 (May 29, 2009)

Ya intente eso y me dijeron que inventario especifico de que? resistencias capacitores etc q si era todo como que era demasiado entonces por eso no pude, es por ello que andi viendo si me pueden ayudar a crear uno
gracias
saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 29, 2009)

El tema es que en una tienda de electrónica normal, va a haber Flybacks, y ese tipo de cosas que no creo que compren mucho los estudiantes, sino los que hacen reparaciones del gremio.


Me parece que te vas a tener que fijar vos con ayuda de algunos de los que necesiten del negocio (posibles compradores), y estudiar qué es lo que necesitarían.


Cosas que nunca tienen que faltar:
# Resistencias de todos los valores en 1/4w, y en menor stock en 1/2w y 5w
# Capacitores cerámicos en todos los valores
# Capacitores electrolíticos en todos los valores y varios voltajes
# Capacitores de tantalio, mica y esos otros más específicos, en menor stock, pero tratando de tener siempre
# Transistores comunes (BC547, 2n3055, MJE15005, TIP31C, TIP142/147, etc)
# Integrados Comunes (Toda la linea CD4xxx y 74hcxxx, NE555, MAX232, TL072, etc)
# Estaño de 100g, 5 Almas, 0,7mm y 1mm
# Soldadores de 20~40w (Nada muy caro, a tu tienda van para salir de apuros, no para comprar el mejor soldador)
# Cables de calibre fino de varios colores
# Cables mallados
# Fichas, Jacks, Adaptadores y esas cosas, de varios tipos.
# Algunos pics comunes (16F84A, 16F628, 12F629, etc).


Y esas son cosas a las que tenés que agregar otras un poco más específicas, pero no mucho. Recordá que ahí van a ir para salir de apuros más que nada, no para comprar todo para un proyecto 


Salu2!


----------



## jose.gamboa1 (May 29, 2009)

Excellente me has ayudado mucho! exactamente es el tipo de ayuda que necesito si alguien mas queire aportar gracias pues lo que intento es como dice Drix "personas que necesiten del negocio" 
gracias! 
saludos


----------



## mnicolau (May 29, 2009)

Agrego algunos más que se suelen usar comúnmente...

# Leds distintos colores y tamaños
# Reguladores de tensión LM78xx y LM79xx, LM317 (para las fuentes regulables)
# LM3914 (tiene muchos usos)
# Integrados comunes de audio (TDA200x, TDA20x0, etc).
# Placas de cobre y percloruro (elementos para hacer los circuito).

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 29, 2009)

# Hojas satinadas o PnP Blue para hacer circuitos impresos
# Mechas de 0,75mm y 1mm de acero rápido
# Diodos comunes (1n4148, 1n4007 1n5158, algunos puentes)
# Diodos Zener de todos los valores (1/2w y 1w quizá)
# Algunos diodos rapidos quizá
# Cristales de cuarzo (Sobretodo de 4MHz )
# Algunos parlantes de 1w, zumbadores y transductores piezoeléctricos
# Fusibles de todos los valores
# Algunos relés inversores (Ni te gastes en comprar comunes)
# Algún transistor de efecto Hall
# Potenciómetros y presets (De varios valores, y si es posible Lineales y Logarítmicos)
# Algunos LDR y NTC (Quizá algún PTC como para tener)
# Algún tester de los más baratos
# Un par de optos, tipo 4N25, 4N35, CNY-17, CNY-70, 4N32, MOC3020
# Algún fototransistor
# Algunos displays de leds de 7 segmentos y algún LCD 2x16
# Algunos tiristores, triacs y mosfets.


A la lista de integrados, no vendría mal agregarle unos adc0804 y dac0808.


----------



## saiwor (May 29, 2009)

Agrega estos: los mas principales para los estudiantes de la universiadad para q hagan sus practicas

Sensores:
LDR 
NTC
PTC
Fototransistor (Emisor y receptor)
PIR (piroelectrico)

Pulsadores todo tipo
Rele
Interuptures todo tipo
Display AC y CC 
Cablecillos
Integrados Basicos CMOS: 4001, 4025, 4049, 4069, 4081, 4081, 40106. etc.
Transformadores: 12v, 6V, y multiples

espero q te sirva...


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2009)

si quiere alguien comprarte algo "urgente" fuera de horario  o para un proyecto es e cliente NO sera muy exigente, con lo cual y un poco de ingenio puedes reducir mucho el stock.

por ejemplo:
leds :
con solo tener un modelo te alcanza, si uno quiere hacer su proyecto lindo com varierdad de colores y demas puede muy bien esperar al dia siguiente y comprar los que mas le gusten en una tienda especializada.
pero el estudiante que esta probando un circuito quiere verificar si su salida se activa o no , se conformara con un led comun .

Transistores: necesitas variedad, tu sabes bien de codigos, PERO NO CANTIDAD, con lo que dices que vas a iniciarte es una especie de tienda EXPRESS , en la que pueda contar un estudiante fuera de hora.
sabemos bien que hay transistores con muchos condigos pero que son similares, asi que bien puedes reducir eso.

integrados: 
no necesitas hacerte de un estock de "clavos" como tienen todas las tiendas que tienen muchisimos CD4xxx o 74LS xxx , o mucha variedad de PICS .
ya sabemos a que apunta la experiencia y la logica.

resistencias y capacitores, como te dije, te inicias con tienda express.......variedad pero no cantidad.

pulsadores y switchs, el que esta estudiando o experimentando necesita practicidad, no va a ir a elegir un switch especifico en tu tienda, .

creo que asi puedes rducir muchisimo tu necesidad de estick, luego si creces veras si de aumentar segun lo que te pidan.

un saludo y suerte con tu emprendimiento , si le pones garra mereces que te vaya bien .


----------



## electrodan (May 29, 2009)

Yo creo que al principio deberías empezar con lo básico, luego irías añadiendo o quitando según lo que busquen tus potenciales clientes.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 29, 2009)

Tambien puedes entrar a paginas de prototipos y experimentos  y checar que dispositivos tienen.


----------



## jose.gamboa1 (Jun 1, 2009)

perfecto gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 19, 2009)

Para esto no necesitas ni local.
Como la droga, trapicheas y picas.
cómprate lotes grandes de componentes en ebay y llévatelos en la mochila.
El que necesite, se los vendes en secreto y 50 veces más caros de lo normal.


----------



## XeRo21lp (Dic 9, 2013)

Algun programa para inventariar todo el desorden electrónico que tengo en casa por favor  
Trapicheas y picas jaja que buena


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola XeRo21lp

Puedes desarrollar todo un sistema por medio del Excel de Microsoft.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 15, 2013)

El mayor error que puedes hacer abriendo un negocio para componentes es comprar demasiadas partes y las partes equivocacadas. Suena trivial lo dicho. Pero hay que tener en mente que hay que invertir capital en adquirir las componentes a vender. Segundo, hay que ser capaz de almacenar las partes para poder sacar de allí lo que se necesite para un pedido y poner eso en línea con el requerimiento de almacenar las partes de tal forma que humedad no les vaya a afectar. Finalmente la probabilidad que las partes sean afectadas por el tiempo de almacenaje aumenta cuanto mas tiempo pase.
Finalmente, la demanda es suficiente para justificar armar un negocio y las margenes de esas ventas cubrirán los gastos y ojalá constribuyan al sustento! Si la demanda es grande, como es que esta demanda no se satisface por el Internet? Hay muchas empresas, por ejemplo Digikey, que desde cierto valor de la orden no cobran por el flete! Un negocio propio es capaz de funcionar económicamente contra un competidor tal?
No quiero ser negativo, pero quiero advertir que la cosa no es sencilla!


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 15, 2013)

@XeRo21lp, así como se lo aconsejado @MrCarlos, crea una buena base de datos en Excel y esta la puede manejar y controlar con un pequeño Soft propio, comúnmente realizado en Visual Studio o en java, no se necesita mucho conocimiento de programación para realizar esta labor.


----------

